# Warcraft 4



## maabe100 (22. Januar 2017)

Habe gestern aus sicherer Quelle erfahren das Warcraft 4 in der Entwicklung ist und dieses Jahr vorgestellt wird.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (22. Januar 2017)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

maabe100 schrieb:


> Habe gestern aus sicherer Quelle erfahren das Warcraft 4 in der Entwicklung ist und dieses Jahr vorgestellt wird.



Sichere Quelle  warcraft 4 - Google-Suche


----------



## jiimknopf (29. Januar 2017)

Ein Warcraft 4 wäre ein Segen. Es erinnert so schön an die alten Lanpartyzeiten  neue Generation Lan Warcraf4, CS XY 

Die sichere Quelle klingt doch toll mal gucken xD


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2018)

Könnte ja Ende Februar neue Hinweise darauf geben.

Quelle = Forbes


----------



## Doleo (21. Februar 2018)

WC4 wäre natürlich eine Hausnummer. Aber sobald wird sich da nichts tun (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## DonBes (21. Februar 2018)

Ich würde es genauso suchten wie früher. Hab nur wegen den ganzen cheats damit aufgehört im bnet zu zocken.
WC3 TFT remastered würde mir ausreichen


----------



## Genel (28. Februar 2018)

Hype Hype  R.I.P AOE4


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Februar 2018)

Wenn Warcraft 4 kommt, dann wird es das erste Spiel, bei dem ich mir die Collectors Edition zulegen werde.


----------



## thrustno1 (12. März 2019)

WC4 kommt nicht da das neue Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist eine Eigene Welt / Story usw zu erschaffen.

die Alte Belegschaft die die Story usw erschaffen haben sind längst weg und die neue bekommt es nicht hin, das sehen wir an Overwatch was ja auch zuerst ein Storybasiertes MMORPG werden sollte.

Bis auf Remasterd und Schlechte addons mit Schlechter Story bekommt da nix mehr, die Glanzzeiten von Blizzard sind vorbei.

Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten wo in meiner Schule jeder, aber wirklich jeder Warcraft 3 und FT gespielt hat selbst die die wenig mit PC gaming zu tun hatten.


----------



## thrustno1 (12. März 2019)

jiimknopf schrieb:


> Ein Warcraft 4 wäre ein Segen.



Vom aktuellen Blizzard ? lol


----------

